
'Kidney for iPad' Trial Begins in China - ytNumbers
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-19197542
======
ukdm
"Wang's mother, Ou Linchun, told the court that her son did not sell his
kidney to purchase the Apple devices.

"My son was tempted by the illegal organ traders and might have been afraid of
getting caught with such a large amount of money, so he bought a cell phone
and a tablet PC," she said"

Source: [http://www.businessinsider.com/chinese-student-sells-
kidney-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/chinese-student-sells-kidney-for-
ipad-2012-8#ixzz239Gp9MRN)

